# RaHoffer LLC-The Premier Dipping Company is looking for Staff Members



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Randy Hoff, Owner of RaHoffer, LLC has started a Staff Program and looking for some staff members who will work with myself and him to showcase in my opinion the best Bow, Accessory, and Gun Dipping in the Business! We are looking for staffers who have done business with him in the past or will need dipping work done in the future and who would be willing to post pictures of His work and help promote the business. If you need a bow done-Rahoffer has the widest selection of patterns in the industry. 

RaHoffer LLC. is a highly flexible dipping facility capable of doing large volume production runs as well as custom work. We offer hundreds of different patterns such as Realtree, Lost Camo, Mossy Oak and carbon fiber, wood grains and many other camo patterns just to name a few

Here is the website: http://www.rahoffer.com/4101.html

Anyone interested please send me a pm or email: [email protected]


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the interest. Keep them coming! New Website is in the works and should be up soon.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Randy is a great guy, did lots of things for Dead Center Archery and did a super job.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

keep them coming


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great company


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

PM sent :wink:


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Well ive been looking for somebody to do some dipping and just realized he lives 15 min from me lol, might have to put a app in


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Keep the emails and pms coming.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great company


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Keep them coming.


----------



## jjhall8 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just had an AR-15 done by Rahoffer and I am not happy with it. The turn around time was great but there are so many runs in the clear coat. I was very surprised because I have heard nothing but good. I have sent them an email letting them know just waiting to hear back.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

TTT for a great company.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

jjhall8 said:


> I just had an AR-15 done by Rahoffer and I am not happy with it. The turn around time was great but there are so many runs in the clear coat. I was very surprised because I have heard nothing but good. I have sent them an email letting them know just waiting to hear back.


Randy will contact you back but if you dont hear from him send me a pm and we will get it take care of. Dont think I would get on here and try to talk bad about him.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jjhall8 said:


> I just had an AR-15 done by Rahoffer and I am not happy with it. The turn around time was great but there are so many runs in the clear coat. I was very surprised because I have heard nothing but good. I have sent them an email letting them know just waiting to hear back.


Wow. Couldn't you have just contacted them. Not the right place.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Happy to be a part of the Team!


----------



## jjhall8 (Jan 19, 2011)

South Man said:


> Randy will contact you back but if you dont hear from him send me a pm and we will get it take care of. Dont think I would get on here and try to talk bad about him.


Did not say anything bad about Randy.I simply stated that I was not happy with the work he did for me, and he is going to take care of it .Service from Randy has been great and I'm sure it will be turn out just fine.


----------



## jjhall8 (Jan 19, 2011)

asa1485 said:


> Wow. Couldn't you have just contacted them. Not the right place.


Read my post. I did contact them, and he is taking care of it.Thanks


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Randy does great work and will always take care of his customers. Glad you are getting it taken care of.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response. We have added some staff members and may add a few more.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

This is the first bow done for me by RaHoffer and it was a beauty!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice lookin bow Scott. Randy does some great work that is for sure.


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks good.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

The pics were bad but it was sharp! More of his work pics coming!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

ASAT Camo
Ultimate Camo
Mothwing Winter Mimicry

More great RaHoffer work!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to big up some photos of my bows that Randy did.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

ParkerBow said:


> I need to big up some photos of my bows that Randy did.


yes please post some!


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

I sent you an e-mail back on the 15th and received no response...


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

You sent who an email on the 15th?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

We are still choosing staff members the staff will be very small to start.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great guy. stay tuned for some pics of some stuff Randy did for me.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

> You sent who an email on the 15th?


Sorry. You I think. It was to the southernaccounting email address, as instructed.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for a great guy to work with.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Randy.


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt I should have a package from Randy this week.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

johnh1720 said:


> ttt I should have a package from Randy this week.


Nice, will need to see pics!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Believe me you will lol.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are a couple stabs Randy did for me.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Rick. I will have a few more coming Bonehead and red skulls.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets see some pics.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Come on guys let's post some pics!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I got a few more to send in later this week to get dipped. I will post pics when they are done. I am also going to get my limbs and scope setup done in carbon fiber.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Let's see some more RaHoffer work


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some more. Vista,Skullz,and Mathews Lost Camo.


----------



## bayouarchery (Nov 12, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

We will be updating the staff program for 2012 and adding some additional staffers. I will need all current staff members to get updated resumes and contact information to me as soon as possible. Thanks


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Some more great RaHoffer work.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the skulls, looks awesome!


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang that is one bad bow!


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

gonna be sending some limbs his way to dip in reaper black. I am excited to get them done. Have heard a lot of good things about Randy.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Will be posting some cool bow pics soon!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Randy are you still looking for staff members?


----------

